
Maybe You Should GAIN Weight – Mark Rippetoe - omilu
http://startingstrength.com/article/maybe-you-should-gain-weight
======
cjbenedikt
Maybe you should - maybe not necessarily:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ7FuooWtRU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ7FuooWtRU)

------
draw_down
I'm sure the practical advice is good (I can't say really) but boy oh boy is
the stuff at the beginning a bunch of crap.

~~~
al2o3cr
Three YEARS later and they're still shrieking like that guy in the pajamas had
personally snuck into their houses and snipped off their dicks...

------
jamesmp98
I for one need to gain weight to get into the military :/. It's hard as hell.

